# PubMed- An Evidence-Based Treatment Algorithm for IBS Based on a Bacterial/SIBO Hypothesis: Part 2.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*An Evidence-Based Treatment Algorithm for IBS Based on a Bacterial/SIBO Hypothesis: Part 2.*

Am J Gastroenterol. 2010 Jun;105(6):1227-30

Authors: Pimentel M

PMID: 20523308 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------



## Scotty81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,

I only see the abstract publically available for the above article. Does anyone have access to the full article?

Thanks,

Scotty81


----------

